# Gobsmaked



## osprey2 (Dec 13, 2015)

Words not needed.













DSCF1092.JPG



__ osprey2
__ Dec 13, 2015






Ryan William James Smith. HELLO.


----------



## osprey2 (Dec 13, 2015)

Oh and on more important news, found these people in Bury St Edmunds  ildgamemeat.co.uk

Tried the Elk sausages yesterday had them with the kids today for breakfast. Also got the deer sausages (yes I know). not fussed on the bever salami !


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 14, 2015)

Osprey2 said:


> Words not needed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congratulation[emoji]128077[/emoji][emoji]128077[/emoji][emoji]128077[/emoji] I became a Grandad for the first time six weeks ago. Got a feeling he's going to cost me a fortune!!!


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi Dave.  Congrats buddy!  A new smoker in the family.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokewood (Dec 14, 2015)

Congratulations on the new edition.  I have 3 of them.  You are right Steve it costs you a fortune 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  but I wouldn't swap it for anything.


----------

